# 2004 330ci ED Order Date



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

On this Monday, I will try to order a 330ci for ED delivery in June. Does anyone know whether or not I can go ahead and order it now and have a production number assigned (Owner's Circle). And do you know whether or not BMW will reject the ED requisition because official pricing has not been announced.

My dealer also has a minor concern that these cars may come out of dealer allocation (like M3/M5) for ED deliveries. Does anyone think that is a valid concern, considering that they will be a replacement for 330ci's and not a special edition (M3/M5).

Thanks...


----------



## alecjohnst (Aug 2, 2002)

Re: Pricing

This was the same situation I had with my 2003 530i that I ordered for ED. With regards to pricing, I negotiated the deal with 2002 published prices and agreed to pay any published prices increase based on the % increase. For 2003 there was a big change in the base price because the basic package now includes the moon roof. Fortunately, I had ordered the Premium package so there was no hazzle from the dealer. He treated me fairly although I guess he could had tried to stick it to me.

Re: Production Number. In June 2002 I had a production number within 2 weeks for the car that I was picking up in November and I had the exact date it was going to be available.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

albtsang said:


> *On this Monday, I will try to order a 330ci for ED delivery in June. Does anyone know whether or not I can go ahead and order it now and have a production number assigned (Owner's Circle). And do you know whether or not BMW will reject the ED requisition because official pricing has not been announced.
> 
> My dealer also has a minor concern that these cars may come out of dealer allocation (like M3/M5) for ED deliveries. Does anyone think that is a valid concern, considering that they will be a replacement for 330ci's and not a special edition (M3/M5).
> 
> Thanks... *


It is a bit early to receive a production number for a June ED.

The initial ("facelifted" '04's) cars might also have to come out of allocation, until production is "ramped up"...


----------



## albtsang (Nov 24, 2002)

Hey Jon... When do you actually think that they will start accepting orders on the '04s for a June ED delivery. I know it is a little early, but I want to make sure that I can secure my spot for my date. Also, a late June ED delivery would be a late May production - do you think that they will allow enough time for "rampup" and a non-allocation purchase?

Hopefully even the initial '04s will not come out of allocation, considering that it is simply a facelift and not a completely new model, but I guess only time will tell.

I know that some of these questions are quite speculative, but I would appreciate your best guess.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

If you were working with one of my Client Advisors I'd have
them contact the European Delivery Department in New
Jersey now. One brief conversation could really help
define the parameters...


----------

